# Dash Magnets?



## sjracer

I was wondering how strong are the Dash Magnets? I read on an ebay post claiming that they are strongest ceramic magnet available. Are they stronger than Super II Magnets.


----------



## smalltime

sjracer said:


> Are they stronger than Super II Magnets.


Oh hell yes. To coin a phrase
They are roughly 20% stronger than JLs.
Another great product from Dash.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

I believe it was Tom Bowman who did a review of the magnets on his website. I went to look for it, but could not find it. The basic outcome was that the magnets are stronger than JL or AW magnets and are very consistant.

If you search the web, maybe you can find the review.

Joe


----------



## sjracer

Thanks, I found a review. It defintely answered my questions, they sound impressive.

www.hoslotracer.com/content/dash-magnets-house


----------



## lenny

sjracer said:


> Thanks, I found a review. It defintely answered my questions, they sound impressive.
> 
> www.hoslotracer.com/content/dash-magnets-house



Here's the actual review by Tom Bowman:
http://www.bat-jet.com/webspot/dash-test.html


----------



## sjracer

Not quit as glowing of a review but definitely more precise. I wish he would have compared them to Super II magnets. I'm wondering if Super II magnets weren't as good as the AW JL's or perhaps weren't allowed in those classes.


----------



## SwamperGene

sjracer said:


> Not quit as glowing of a review but definitely more precise. I wish he would have compared them to Super II magnets. I'm wondering if Super II magnets weren't as good as the AW JL's or perhaps weren't allowed in those classes.


JL/AW mags were stronger, at least compared to the few pairs of Super II mags I had. I believe the official "Fray" rules went to only JL/AW mags a few years ago simply because it was easier to tech all the cars. As far as I know. ECHORR/VHORS still allows any non-MT Aurora mags in SS T-Jets.


----------



## waltgpierce

I ordered and received twelve pair of the DASH Motorsport magnets, which I
measured. I use a Walker Scientific gauss meter. I also perform a one-point
meter calibration (650 gauss calibration standard). I use a jig in which the
gauss probe is secured and the magnets are placed in the same position each
time.
The DASH magnets were quite consistent in their readings. However, none of them were in the 1400 gauss range; they were all around 1000 gauss for the way that I measure. In comparison, the DASH magnets are equivalent to a *very *good pair of the Johnny Lightning/Auto World magnets.

Since the initial testing of DASH Motorsport magnets, another of our Club members has ordered and tested ten pair of the magnets. He used a different gauss meter for measuring. Again, the measurements were consistent with the previous testing - around 1000 gauss.

As a comparison, the dimpled Super II magnets that I own, test slightly weaker than the Auto World/Johnny Lightning magnets. And, this was after "zapping" to restore their strength.


----------



## SwamperGene

Nice job Walt. Somewhere it should have been noted that a BRP Magnet Matcher is by no means a gauss meter, a fact to which they even attest:


> This unit is a non-calibrated unit and is used for making comparisons only. It will not provide an accurate gauss reading.


Dan pretty much says it all, and it seems to concur with your findings:



> These are ceramic magnets made from some of the highest grade ferrite available and are _stronger than the current magnets offered by AW and on par with the magnets used in the original Johnny Lightning T-Jets_.
> Perhaps more important than the overall strength is that the strength of these magnets is very consistent and are matched very closely.


----------



## lenny

Another important factor to consider is that these magnets are available without having to purchase a complete AW/JL chassis (or multiple chassis to get a matched set of mags), of which you may or may not have any other usable parts *from a racers perspective*. 


Our Dash T-Jet armature should be available in the next 2 months.


----------



## waltgpierce

_Another important factor to consider is that these magnets are available without having to purchase a complete AW/JL chassis (or multiple chassis to get a matched set of mags), of which you may or may not have any other usable parts from a racers perspective. _

Exactly! That is why our Club (Front Range HO racing) has purchased so many of these magnets. Not only are they consistent in their strength readings, but we can supply new racers with quality magnets at a very low cost (without having to purchase a complete chassis for just the magnets).


----------



## shipsgunner

waltgpierce said:


> _Another important factor to consider is that these magnets are available without having to purchase a complete AW/JL chassis (or multiple chassis to get a matched set of mags), of which you may or may not have any other usable parts from a racers perspective. _
> 
> Exactly! That is why our Club (Front Range HO racing) has purchased so many of these magnets. Not only are they consistent in their strength readings, but we can supply new racers with quality magnets at a very low cost (without having to purchase a complete chassis for just the magnets).


Bingo!!! I hate trashing a car just for it's magnets. Well done Dash!


----------



## tjetsgrig

lenny said:


> Our Dash T-Jet armature should be available in the next 2 months.


I can't wait for these!!! Any chance of getting a sneak peek at one??


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Dan, how will that T-jet armature stack up against the Auto World unit? And will it be an upgrade if used in an AFX or magnatraction car?


----------



## lenny

*Dash prototype arm...*

deleted post, created new thread


----------



## blubyu

I guess #3 & #7,Look new?


----------



## madman069

*mags*

I have checked 50+ pairs in the dead center point they are in the range of 910-1050 but at the north and south poles they range no lower than 1100 and as high as 1500. jl /aw are no where near that strong 750 dead center and n/s 1050 tops thats on a freshly zapped pair. 
Super 2's are in the middle they all give the car a much diffrent feel on a heavy rail track like a max or 21st century it all depends on how the mags are match to one another and your air gap. Not all arms like the dash mags but some love them . 
just my 2 cents


----------



## mikeponiatowski

*My 2 cents worth*

Purchased 10 pr. 

What I like: Price, Strength, Well matched.

What I don't like: Still need to make modifications to fit chassis (Similar to JL Magnets in that regard).

Overall, Thumbs Up!


----------



## lenny

mikeponiatowski said:


> Purchased 10 pr.
> 
> What I like: Price, Strength, Well matched.
> 
> What I don't like: Still need to make modifications to fit chassis (Similar to JL Magnets in that regard).
> 
> Overall, Thumbs Up!


It all depends what chassis you use... The magnet cavities on Aurora chassis are way inconsistent. 
I have original Aorura chassis here where they fit well and no sanding was required. I think they were the 'F' and 'G' lettered chassis. there are probably others as well.

Dan


----------



## joegri

i have bought 2 pair of these mags but havnt used them yet. i did click them together seemed quite strong. i,m with mike. price is one of the biggest factors also dash seems to make quality stuff. now im reading on the thread that they are going to make an arm.sighn me up!! also like the dash bodies too!!


----------

